# Cost of over-wintering in Spain?



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Howdy,

A question for those who have over-wintered in Spain: What does it cost in site fees? Do you get a reduction for a long term stay? Are the fees reduced in winter? What do the fees include?

I'm trying to work out a budget.

P.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Pugwash*. It depends on where you stay. Although I have not been a campsite person for the last 5 years. We have enquired and considered them when we have wanted to stay in a particular area for a lengthy time. There is usually a discount when you stay for period over 1 week. ie. 1 month or several months. .>> HERE << is a link to Campling Blanco on the Costa Blanca. This will give you a general idea of the prices. :wink:

>>> HERE <<< is a link to Spanish websites. >>>> HERE <<<< is a link to places in Spain you can overnight for free. :wink:


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Pugwash,

We have recently returned from a 7 months stay (Dec-July) on an excellent site in Javea (just north of Benidorm) on the Costa Blanca,called Camping Javea. 

If you stay over 90 days you pay €9 per night + €0.20 per unit of electricity, the pitch size (which are the largest) was 80m2.

The facilities on this site are excellent, hot & cold showers, heated toilet blocks,with paper  cleaned every day (even cleaned them Xmas & New Year days)

The site if you want to have a look is at http://www.camping-javea.com/ 

Whilst there I bought / rented two 12kg bottles of gas costing €42, refills cost €8.50 and a regulator cost €10. I say bought but just like with Calor you in fact only rent the bottles.

Hope this helps,if you need to know more just ask.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

If like us you keep moving on try the Camping Cheque scheme or the one with the card (is it ASCI ???)
if you dont like the site or the weather turn foul you just move on

Most sites do drop the prices in winter but some are full all the time & dont

There is one site where the Germans book (& pay in full for 10 % discount) in this April to return in the October - they stay all winter & never leave the site

Some GOOD and cheap sites in Portugal and plenty wild camping areas


----------



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

It's possible to wild camp in spain in winter.We normally look on the outskirts of towns or in villages.If the Germans are parked there it must be good :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

jann said:


> It's possible to wild camp in spain in winter.We normally look on the outskirts of towns or in villages.If the Germans are parked there it must be good :lol:


  Us too *jann*. The only problem is when we find a nice quiet spot all to ourselves. We get invaded by Germans. Not that I have anything against the Germans (one of my best friends is German celebrating his 75th Birthday - hopefully spending xmas with them in the US). Its just that too many spoil the plot. :roll:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

The one I am planning to stay at is here
http://www.campingmarbella.com/ingles/index.htm

Can do day trips to Morocco, Gib etc etc.

5.65 Euros a day for Motorhome. 50% discount if you stop 30+ Days
Less than 80 Euros a Month.

electricity is either
3.40 or 5.55 for 10 or 20 Amps respectively.

I worked this out to less than £5 a day including electric....
and its right on the south coast with great weather I am told.


----------

